#ubuntu-pt 2011-04-04
<dcosta> boas noites
<tno> boas
<dcosta> :=
<dcosta> boas
<VilasBoas> Olá dcosta
<VilasBoas> :D
<VilasBoas> tno: bem vindo
<dcosta> viva VilasBoas  :)
<VilasBoas> :D
<VilasBoas> Pessoal faltam 21 dias :D
<dcosta> ?
<VilasBoas> ele está a chegar cheio de novidades
<dcosta> para acabar o mundo ?
<VilasBoas> para nos ajudar a todos :D
<dcosta> de que falas VilasBoas
<dcosta> ??
<VilasBoas> do projecto que vai revolucionar a maneira como olhamos para as aplicações de código aberto
<VilasBoas> e aplicações gratuítas :D
<VilasBoas> ele está a chegar B-)
<VilasBoas> Dia 25 de Abril Vai haver uma revolução :D
<VilasBoas> Preparem-se ;)
<tno> boas VilasBoas, e obrigado :)
<VilasBoas> :D
<BUGabundo> guud evening folks! sofa time
<tno> boas
#ubuntu-pt 2011-04-05
<BUGabundo> yo o/ :D
#ubuntu-pt 2011-04-06
<BUGabundo> http://lxer.com/module/newswire/ext_link.php?rid=149803
<BUGabundo> evening
<VilasBoas> Ola BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> ja dei uma olhadela nakilo
<VilasBoas> BUGabundo: o que achas?
<BUGabundo> tenho q reler lol
<BUGabundo> ja n me lembro
<BUGabundo> fikei com a ideia q era bom
<BUGabundo> juntar em vez de divide em concor
<VilasBoas> ok
<VilasBoas> BUGabundo: quem teria interesse de representar a Cumunidade Ubuntu em Portugal no Clube Ubuntu?
<BUGabundo> n te sei dizer
<VilasBoas> um clube é uma área no AmigosdoLinux dedicada a um tema.
<VilasBoas> Tem Autonomia, imagem, regras e membros próprios
<VilasBoas> como um Grupo tem até 5 Administradores
<VilasBoas> Gostava que a comunidade ubuntu em Portugal estivesse representada
<VilasBoas> não só a brasileira
#ubuntu-pt 2011-04-07
<BUGabundo> evening
#ubuntu-pt 2011-04-08
<VilasBoas> Ei Pessoal Boa Noite :D
<VilasBoas> BUGabundo: podes trocar 2 de treta kkkkkkkkk
<BUGabundo> sure
<dcosta> viva
<dcosta> :)
<dcosta> Oi VilasBoas
<VilasBoas> Olá dcosta
<VilasBoas> como Estás :D
<dcosta> estou bem obrigado
<dcosta> e tu ?
<VilasBoas> Preparado para a grande revolução?
<dcosta> quem é o crackerjackz  ?
<dcosta> sim claro
<dcosta> lol
<VilasBoas> não conheço o crackerjackz
<dcosta> pois...
<dcosta> deve ser "foe"
<dcosta> :(
<VilasBoas> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<dcosta> onde vejo informação detalhada ?
<dcosta> sobre o 25 de abril opensouce
<VilasBoas> só por mail
<VilasBoas> porque o projecto vai ser anunciado nos meios de comunicação social em 4 países
<VilasBoas> :D
<VilasBoas> para já
<VilasBoas> :D
<VilasBoas> já temos 3 delegações criadas :D
<dcosta> eheheh
<dcosta> se quiseres um embaixador na republica checa "manda-me para lá !"
<dcosta> :)
<VilasBoas> Amigos do Linux - Brasil,
<VilasBoas> Amigos do Linux - Cabo Verde
<VilasBoas> Amigos do Linux - Portugal
<VilasBoas> obrigado pela oferta dcosta
<dcosta> lol
<dcosta> era bem não ?
<dcosta> mas se calhar ias tu
<VilasBoas> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<VilasBoas> dcosta: já seguiu o email
<VilasBoas> :D
<VilasBoas> Diz-me a tua opnião sff
<dcosta> roger
<VilasBoas> roger?!!!
<dcosta> é bem
<VilasBoas> dcosta:
<VilasBoas> desenvolve a ideia
<VilasBoas> não entendi o que queres dizer com bem ?
<dcosta> gostei da filosofia
<dcosta> parece um bom projecto
<dcosta> "projeto"
<VilasBoas> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk :D
<VilasBoas> Bem está bem adiantado mas ainda falta um bocadinho :D
<VilasBoas> temos um jornalista como acessor de imprensa para o Brasil e uma pessoa que também fará a divulgação do Lançamento Em Cabo Verde E Angol
<VilasBoas> Falta Protugal kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
#ubuntu-pt 2011-04-09
<BUGabundo> evening
#ubuntu-pt 2011-04-10
<damasceno> Boa noite. ;)
<damasceno> Alguém de Braga aqui?
<BUGabundo> o microsoft
<BUGabundo> lol
<damasceno> BUGabundo, Tu moras em Braga?
<BUGabundo> n
#ubuntu-pt 2012-04-02
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<dcosta> alguem por ai
<dcosta> xhaker: andas por ai ?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<dcosta> oi gente alguem por aqui
<astroo-> ola
<dcosta> oi
<dcosta> tou a ver que este canal ... tá completamente morto
<dcosta> deduzo que todos os user que cá estão devem ser bots ...
<astroo-> e pior e que nao existe alternativa
<astroo-> nao sei
<dcosta> só ca vem de vez em quanto
<dcosta> o ZZzzZzzz__ e YoBoY são
<dcosta> e volta e meia vem ver as mensagem
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> e por estas e outras que o linux nao "vinga" como devia
<dcosta> olha este otário
<dcosta> 00:12:25) dcosta: hey all
<dcosta> (00:12:51) dcosta: anyone can give me some help whith openvpn a ldap or pam autentication
<dcosta> (00:12:57) dcosta: *and
<dcosta> (00:14:46) krzee: !google openvpn pam module
<dcosta> (00:14:47) vpnHelper: [Openvpn-users] PAM module problem: <http://openvpn.net/archive/openvpn-users/2006-05/msg00355.html>; OpenVPN Support Forum • [SOLVED] PAM Authentication - how to hand ...: <https://forums.openvpn.net/topic8310.html>; OpenVPN Support Forum • selinux blocks openvpn-auth-pam.so plugin ...: <http://forums.openvpn.net/topic9077.html>
<dcosta> kraut krphop_ krzee
<dcosta> (00:15:45) dcosta: krzee: apt-get install goole.com ?
<dcosta> (00:16:00) dcosta: and all will work fine ?
<dcosta> (00:16:48) krzee: LOL
<dcosta> (00:16:52) krzee: was that serious?
<dcosta> (00:16:56) dcosta: sure
<dcosta> (00:17:00) krzee: umm no
<dcosta> (00:17:07) krzee: google is not a package for you to install
<dcosta> (00:17:12) dcosta: lol
<astroo-> disso nao sei
<dcosta> meu o gajo mandou-me para o google né ?
<dcosta> e eu disse que se instalase o google no linux ficava tudo a dar
<astroo-> sim
<dcosta> lol
<ZZzzZzzz__> eu kusta mais karo ke un bot, eu bebo cerveja
<dcosta> lol
<dcosta> oui tás por cá grande ZZzzZzzz__
<dcosta> :)
<dcosta> ao tempo
<ZZzzZzzz__> a noite tou cuase sempre por aki
<dcosta> tas em franca ainda certo ?
<ZZzzZzzz__> certo
<dcosta> tens enconrado o YoBoY ?
<dcosta> encontrado
<dcosta> temos de comer outra francesinha com o Fernado
<ZZzzZzzz__> o YoBoY  vejo- o pelo menos uma vez por mes nun encontro mensal ke organizamos aki
<astroo-> ZZzzZzzz__ queres saber do meu projecto?
<ZZzzZzzz__> o bugabundo agora nen passa por aki so quer g+
<ZZzzZzzz__> astroo-,  diz
<dcosta> lol
<dcosta> o bug vai aparecendo
<astroo-> http://superchats.hourb.com/o-projecto-2/   e tipo complemento da wikipedia   chat+sabodoria do povo+informaçao do dia a dia
<dcosta> que desapareceu completamente para mal do ubuntu-pt pelo conhecimento que tinha para ajudar o ubuntu foi o joao pinto e o gouki
<dcosta> esses dois grandes senhores
<ZZzzZzzz__> o fernando faz-me kada flood no g+ , vem de meter 10 messagens au mesmo tempo :/
<dcosta> ZZzzZzzz__:  se for das pikantes tá certo
<dcosta> :P
<ZZzzZzzz__> astroo-,  isso é mais komo un leitor de rss ke wikipedia
<dcosta> :P
<astroo-> mas...
<astroo-> rss apanha "lixo" ate dizer chega
<ZZzzZzzz__> tou lixado kon isto, o ubuntu 12.4 beta 2  nao se kere instalar no laptop
<ZZzzZzzz__> voulhe carregar nas costas con o alternate
<dcosta> o que tras de novo ?
<ZZzzZzzz__> bug's :)
<ZZzzZzzz__> nova versao du ubuntu sem novos bug's chama-se debian
<dcosta> lol ZZzzZzzz__
<dcosta> heheheh
<dcosta> acredita ando cada vez mais desanimado com o debian ...
<dcosta> acho que vou virar para freebsd ou openbsd
<dcosta> mesmo o redhat ... centos
<ZZzzZzzz__> va voir ici c'est le meme que toi  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/951519
<ZZzzZzzz__> oops ma janela
<dcosta> ou seja os meus servers têm se portado bem e tal em centos
#ubuntu-pt 2012-04-03
<ZZzzZzzz__> vou ir pra cama, ja sao 2horas
<astroo-> ciao
<dcosta> lol
<dcosta> ZZzzZzzz__:  não vas ainda é 1:00
<dcosta> lol
<dcosta> fica bem prazer em voltar a falar contigo
<ZZzzZzzz__> aki ja esta é uma a resmungar porque ainda nao tou deitado
<dcosta> via la
<dcosta> :)
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<YoBoY> quem é que esta a tratar me de bot ? :D
<YoBoY> a meia noite passado sou mais um zombi do que um bot ^^"
<dcosta> foo is in w00t! land
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-04-04
<dcosta> 4
<dcosta> ola FernandoMiguel ! aka Feioso
<dcosta> eu e o meu  sócio é que rulamos fizemos um script em C que  para fazer exatamente o que queriamos no zentyal e no openvpn
<dcosta> se tivessemos tido ajuda no openvpn e no zentyal até punha o script de bom grado no svn pois a malta so em futuro é  supostamente vai implementar isso
<dcosta> assim ficam a perder
<astroo-> ola
<dcosta> viva astroo- :)
<dcosta> conta lá astroo- as novidades do dia
<dcosta> :)
<astroo-> depende do gosto
<astroo-> http://clix.expresso.pt/governo-sem-ligacao-a-internet=f716670
<astroo-> essa so podes gostar
<astroo-> o governo nem a realidade esta quanto mais a net
<dcosta> sim amigo astroo- cada um tem o que merece
<dcosta> bem ... esta ultima expressão vale pelo que vale pois nem sempre é verdadeira
<astroo-> nao ai o $$$$$$$$ gasto bem na certa
<dcosta> meu isso são trocos
<astroo-> trocos a trocos fazem muitos milhoes
<dcosta> nada mais que um imp$post0 nao pague
<dcosta> deixa lá ... isso correm com os tach0s do departamento  antigo e metem lá os peseudo engenheiros amigos
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<dcosta> não vaz astroo-
<dcosta> bebe mais um copo pah !
<dcosta>  
<dcosta> a noite é uma criança e tal
<astroo-> Even worse than SOPA: New CISPA cybersecurity bill will censor the Web RT
<astroo-> http://rt.com/usa/news/cispa-bill-sopa-internet-175/
<astroo-> mas tenho de ir
<dcosta> astroo-:  tipo o que se passa com os Americons ... pouco me diz respeito ....
<dcosta> eles que vivam e deixem viver
<dcosta> lol
<astroo-> a maior parte dos servers da net estao la....
<dcosta> sim sim
<dcosta> pago tuga
<dcosta> para ter tuga
<dcosta> nsfi rula valente
<dcosta> :)
<astroo-> ok
<dcosta> cena barata e insegura tenho nos pais dos americons por $7 mes e não quero
<dcosta> eheheheh
<dcosta> *país
<dcosta> meu U$A é o Pais do f4hismo
<astroo-> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/politics/backlash-over-plans-to-monitor-all-internet-use-7609010.html
<dcosta> meu em certas coisas  até a sumália  fica a frente
<dcosta> astroo-:  tem som
<dcosta> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pURJDToKA0k
<dcosta> fica com este pensamento e vai dormir
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> ciao
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<dcosta> sim sim ... eu não sabia disso
<dcosta> diz ele
<dcosta> boa noite minha gente
<dcosta> fica para 2015 então
<astroo-> ola
<dcosta> viva
<astroo-> http://superchats.t15.org/   site demo do meu projecto
<dcosta> ando sinceramente em criar um novo dominio ... que sei quem tá disponivel .... peço desculpa aos presententes
<dcosta> caralhodascaldas.com
<dcosta> uma dica astroo-
<dcosta> queres ?
<dcosta> ops ---presentes
<astroo-> ?
<dcosta> amigo astroo- sabes o que é um hit ? certo ?
<dcosta> em relação ao teu site né ?
<astroo-> ja te aviso que sou "velho" e nada de modas nisso
<astroo-> Quantum computer built inside a diamond
<astroo-> http://www.physorg.com/news/2012-04-quantum-built-diamond.html
<dcosta> meu a serio ... muito mau ... mesmo
<dcosta> tirando isso ...  sabes o que são hits né ?
<astroo-> nao sei
<dcosta> se não sabes ... eu explico façil ... sem histórias e tal ... tudo certo
<dcosta> é assim tens uma noticia fixe né
<astroo-> sim
<dcosta> tens malta que até clica no link que tu dás né exemplo eu
<dcosta> prontos é essa a questão
<dcosta> logo metes no teu site essa mesma noticia
<dcosta> e a malta clica no teu site e não nos outros
<dcosta> certo ?
<dcosta> o que acontece ....
<astroo-> para saber da noticia so pode
<dcosta> o teu site vai subindo no raking do ex:"google"
<dcosta> +n
<astroo-> sou anti merdas dessas
<astroo-> a qualidade e para mostrar e nao em numeors
<astroo-> essa faz lembrar o raio das empresas de sondagens da tv
<dcosta> não e' essa  a questão  ... é quando alguem procura algo que tens no teu site e' algo que lá vão ler
<astroo-> mas agradeço a sugestao
<dcosta> ex:  rei de portugal ?
<astroo-> nao percebi entao
<dcosta> qual é o site que aparece ?
<dcosta> o mais certo é ser ?
<astroo-> no google?
<dcosta> sim
<dcosta> wikipedia
<dcosta> e depois os outros
<astroo-> o meu projecto nunca estara em motores
<dcosta> pq ?
<dcosta> ahhh ok
<astroo-> a minha pub nº1 sera sempre o passa palavra
<astroo-> tipo rumor popular
<dcosta> então nunca podes ser comparado a nada identico a wikipedia nem nada que se pareca
<astroo-> tem calma
<astroo-> nao me subestimes
<dcosta> OHHHH
<astroo-> eu nao sou 1 qualquer
<dcosta> então quem rula a internet pah
<astroo-> mafia em geral
<dcosta> por muito que queira da a mão a palmatoria
<dcosta> ex:
<dcosta> queres ?
<astroo-> Europeus praticamente indefesos perante Google ou Facebook
<astroo-> http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Tecnologia
<astroo-> diz
<dcosta> tenho um site de um cliente ... certo? ....quero que apareça em nos primeiros  10 no google  por uma palavra ....
<dcosta> tenho gerado mais de 400 visitas nesse site diarias ....
<dcosta> certo
<dcosta> sabes em que pagina tá =
<dcosta> ?
<dcosta> a mais de dias semanas
<astroo-> nao
<dcosta> pag 6
<dcosta> agora pensa ....
<astroo-> ok
<dcosta> meu ... tens uma mensagem né ?
<astroo-> alem do projecto tenho 3 ideias fabulosas que teram grande sucesso
<dcosta> meu eu ideias tenho a cada 20 minutos todas elas lucarativas ... meu pai pobre é fodido e sem cunh4s
<dcosta> lol
<dcosta> meu devia ter ido para a politic4
<astroo-> isso...
<dcosta> que se lixe mais vale um filosofo contente de que um politic0 desonesto
<astroo-> nao...
<astroo-> antes 1 filosofo que mil politicos
<dcosta>  ... tenho um CET de especialista de redes e sistemas  e mais uns diplomas e certificados ... cisco entre outros ... ipbrick ....
<dcosta> sabes o que estudo ?
<dcosta> psicologia e filosofia amigo ....
<astroo-> regra nº1 para mim
<astroo-> filosofia nao se aprende-se
<astroo-> vive-se
<astroo-> esquece o -se no aprende-se
<dcosta> quanto a mim  ... lamento discordar apenas em parte
<dcosta> antes de mais ama-se e depois respeita-se
<dcosta> talvez não é a por acaso que o pinoquio foi estudar filosofia
<astroo-> ele nao tem QI para tal
<dcosta> pois para engenharia e politica não calhou muito bem
#ubuntu-pt 2012-04-05
<dcosta> há pois é o pinoquio é engenheiro mais nada
<dcosta> mais nada
<dcosta> o processo não vai se reaberto ...
<astroo-> bilderberg rula...
<dcosta> mais um bocado ainda se paga para o homem ter uma bolsa e ter direito a pedido de desculpa
<astroo-> o advogado da queixa pode ser acusado de crime
<dcosta> e acho bem meu na minha area o gajo é melhor que o kevin de mitnick
<dcosta> meu ele engenharia social tem um doutoramento
<dcosta> engenharia
<dcosta> é o verdadeiro professor
<dcosta> astroo-:  produto do dia para todos os tugas http://www.shopmania.pt/saude-beleza-produtos-medicais/p-pasta-dentes-couto-60-g-1963272
<dcosta> ou então ...  http://www.shopmania.pt/outros-desportes/p-vaselina-1791962
<dcosta> meu ja fica mais caro
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ProUbuntu> deixou de funcionar o flash plug-in para ler o Youtube. Que fazer?
<ProUbuntu> Shokwave Flash como repor em funcionamento
<ProUbuntu> alguem sabe?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<dcosta> foo bar
<dcosta> boa noite ! FernandoMiguel astroo-
<FernandoMiguel> ola
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> http://www.ionline.pt/mundo/anonymous-reclama-ciberataque-contra-paginas-governo-chines
<astroo-> http://www.ionline.pt/mundo/pirataria-bruxelas-envia-acordo-contra-contrafaccao-tribunal-justica
<dcosta> eheheh ... fraquinhos os putos
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel:  "feio" tou a usar o xpdf para ler pdf ... mas é muito lento ...
<dcosta> que recomendas ?
<dcosta> e já agora um editor de pdf porreiro que depois os ficheiros tejam ok em windows ... lol
#ubuntu-pt 2012-04-06
<astroo-> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/security/over-600000-macs-infected-with-flashback-trojan/11345
<dcosta> bem bom :)
<dcosta> 600,000 botnet ... altamente .. que dizer ...se é mac foi comido
<dcosta> lol
<astroo-> tem pena dos ricos pa
<astroo-> tambem sao humanos
<dcosta> sim sim meu ....por acaso tenho um mac .... "iphone" meu deixei-me maravilhar pelo capitalismo
<dcosta> mas foi só ate o tlm chegar a casa ...
<dcosta> lol
<dcosta> o muido "iphone" nem teve tempo de ver a luz do dia ... foi logo libertado da cadeia que a apple o tinha posto
<dcosta> agora tem vida propria e tudo
<dcosta> tira café abre o vinho ao jantar ... essa coisas
<astroo-> pois
<dcosta> *
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<dcosta> cya
<darck> Boa tarde!
<darck> Galera to com um  problema! Apos a ultima atualização eu perdi meu unity, ele não abre mais...
<skorzen> gouki, .
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<skorzen> Boas astroo-
<astroo-> ola
<wesley__> ola pessoal, gostaria de saber se tem um script para rodar uma placa geovision em uma VM, já que as VM's não reconhecem os slots pci
<wesley__> Lenbrando uso o Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2012-04-07
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ProUbuntu> HELP -> The following plug-in has crashed: Shockwave plug-in
<ProUbuntu> Desde que fiz a ultima actualização do Ubuntu não consigo ver nada no Youtube
<ProUbuntu> Procurei pela net e não encontrei solução
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<gouki> boas tardes
<astroo-> ola
<dcosta> oi oi
<astroo-> ola
<astroo->  http://www.firstpost.com/tech/introducing-cispa-bigger-and-badder-than-sopa-268824.html
#ubuntu-pt 2012-04-08
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<dcosta> *
<dcosta> essa dos coelhos porem ovos ... acho mito urbano
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<cr1st0> alguem aqui que programe?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> pvt
<dcosta> oi
<dcosta> cr1st0: programe o que ?
<dcosta> astroo-:  dever ser por ser pascoa ... cristo veio ao canal ubuntu
<dcosta> lol
<astroo-> ola
<cr1st0> eu aprendi miseravelmente pascal já à tempo
<cr1st0> gostava de aprender c prai
<cr1st0> se alguém sabe programar c e aprendeu sozinho que me diga como começou
<dcosta> olha ... que sistema operativo usas ?
<astroo-> vai ao forum que te dei que fala la na certa
<cr1st0> agora tou com o windows 7, tenho de utilizar por causa da licenciatura
<cr1st0> access, sybase powerdesign, visual basic por ai...
<dcosta> eu pessoalmente aconcelhava-te a começar com c
<dcosta> a net e' sempre boa se seguires um metodo de studo
<dcosta> por exemplo um livro de c
<dcosta> que não faltam por ai ebooks porreiros inclusive em PT ou Br
<cr1st0> pois é que tipo foi uma biblioteca aqui zona tava lá um livro de c mas começava logo com umas formúlas matemáticas maradas não percebi a utilidade daquilo, a minha ideia era fazer ferramentas para a internet por ai
<dcosta> é brasileiro certo ?
<cr1st0> não há nenhum gang de portugueses que programe para linux software livre e assim
<astroo-> pesquisa na net que existem muitos ebooks
<astroo-> claro que sim
<dcosta> é assim para aprenderes a programar em qualquer lingua tens de pensar como o programa pensa
<dcosta> logo a unica forma de começar de inicio é com uma "linguagem " chamada peseudo codigo
<dcosta>  		Inicio 		     reais: x, y, z 		    Apresenta "Introduza o valor  		de x - " 		     ler x 		    Apresenta "Introduza o valor  		de y - " 		      		ler y 		     z = x + y 		     Apresentar "A soma de ", x, "com " y, " = ", z 		Fim
<dcosta> ops
<dcosta> http://www.prof2000.pt/users/famaral/ig/tlp/pseudocodigo.htm
<cr1st0> o pseudo codigo yah
<cr1st0> e tipo aquela coisa o organigrama ou que é
<cr1st0> se sim faz isto senão faz aquilo
<dcosta> sim é a forma logica de qualquer programa pensar
<dcosta> ve esse link
<cr1st0> e não tipo programação em c orientada por objectos e eventos com graficos tipos o visual basic para linux
<cr1st0> há alguma coisa tipo o notepad++ para linux que diga onde estão os error e isso
<dcosta> cr1st0:  para programares tens de saber como né ?
<dcosta> se ja sabes isso ... passas ao seguinte
<dcosta> http://www.portugal-a-programar.org/forum/index.php?topic=1074.0
<dcosta> podes sempre pedir ajuda ai
<cr1st0> sim estou a por um bocado a carroça à frente dos bois mas é para saber
<dcosta> para linux podes programar de todas a maneiras e feitios
<dcosta> desde c# c c++ perl pyton bash
<dcosta> o ceu é o limite
<dcosta> lol
<dcosta> contudo orientado a objetos tens o c++ e o c# para gtk
<dcosta> por exemplo
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<dcosta> se vais usar windos e queres programar para linux procura saber como install o Cygwin
<dcosta> ja é um bom começo
<dcosta> :)
<dcosta> viva FernandoMiguel
<cr1st0> eu tenho um linux instalado num portatil
<dcosta> melhor
<dcosta> então tens de instalar o que deve faltar
<dcosta> os compiladores e os kernell headers que podes necessitar
<dcosta> *kernell
<cr1st0> o gcc
<dcosta> sim por exemplo
<dcosta> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel:  o "co3lho"  este ano teve em grande na pascoa ne' ?
<dcosta> logo agora que tavas a pensar te reformar .... fonix
<astroo-> ola
<dcosta> isto do bsd é giro FernandoMiguel
<dcosta> heheheheh
<FernandoMiguel> biba
<dcosta> :)
<FernandoMiguel> eu tenho ZFS no meu ubuntu
<dcosta> eu tou a ver se martelo um unix para um reverse tunnel
<dcosta> mas não sei se me vai deixar
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel:  ainda tou a tentar compreender o conceito das portas e as cenas difrentes do linux
<dcosta> para começar o tab num bota :P
<FernandoMiguel> portas?
<dcosta> pkg_info
<dcosta> os gajos chamam a cada software um porta né
<dcosta> pkg_info
<dcosta> list ported/installed software packages
<dcosta> NetBSD odin 5.1 NetBSD 5.1 (GENERIC) #0
<cr1st0> estou aqui a ver uns ebooks mas o c dá para fazer programas para a net tipo um chat ?
<dcosta> sim
<dcosta> usa scokets tcp/ip
<astroo-> existe alguns gratis na net ja feitos
<dcosta> existe um cliente e um servidor e puff
<cr1st0> http://www.estv.ipv.pt/paginaspessoais/fmorgado/EDados/Sebenta_C.pdf
<cr1st0> n parece estar mau
<dcosta> Error: No hablo Espanol - command not found
<dcosta> lol
<astroo-> so fala chines
<astroo-> por isso e que nao reconheceu as letras
<astroo-> piada...
<cr1st0> mas estes ebooks ensinam a fazer máquinas de calcular e não programas com interface gráfica e chats para internet
<astroo-> mas existe
<astroo-> eu sei na minha pesquisa maluca pelo google sobre pesquisa de chats
<cr1st0> pois acredito que sim
<cr1st0> eu tambem já pesquisei um port scanner e vi que existe
<cr1st0> o sistema unix foi escrito em c
<astroo-> http://webscripts.softpedia.com/cat/Chat-Scripts-list-25-1-3-0.html
<cr1st0> poh até o xchat é feito em c
<cr1st0> mas não foi com a matéria que está aqui http://www.estv.ipv.pt/paginaspessoais/fmorgado/EDados/Sebenta_C.pdf
<astroo-> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303302504577327744009046230.html?mod=WSJ_hp_LEFTTopStories
<astroo-> Selling You on Facebook
<astroo-> e cada parvo de utilizador vale $136 em pub
<cr1st0> lol e eu sou um deles
<cr1st0> já algum de vos experimentou a distro backtrack ?
<cr1st0> nada funciona é tudo uma treta
<cr1st0> passei uma tarde a tentar descobrir senhas de redes wireless e nada
<cr1st0> bem estou no ir
<cr1st0> obrigado pelas dicas
<astroo-> ciao
<dcosta> foo
#ubuntu-pt 2014-03-31
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> NSA infiltrated RSA security more deeply than thought - study   http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/03/31/us-usa-security-nsa-rsa-idUSBREA2U0TY20140331
#ubuntu-pt 2014-04-01
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-04-02
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-04-03
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2014-04-04
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-04-05
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ProUbuntu> O Java IcedTea funciona bem com as Finanças no IRS ou é necessário o Oracle?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-04-06
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> boas
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2015-03-30
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-03-31
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-04-01
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-04-02
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-04-03
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-04-04
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-04-05
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-04-05
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-04-07
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2017-04-03
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2017-04-04
<user|23494> ola
<user|23494> ?
<user|23494> alguem sabe cm bota o kabunto em portugues
#ubuntu-pt 2017-04-09
<ramrebol_> Oi. Alguem por aqui?
<ramrebol_> preciso escrever caracteres em portugues, mas meu keyboard é espanhol. Como posso fazer isso?  Obrigado
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> estou sempre
<astroo-> vai ao  #ubuntu-br
#ubuntu-pt 2018-04-03
<phct> boas
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> novo aqui?
<phct> boas astroo-
<phct> nem por isso
<phct> ja trabalho com Linux e Unix ha alguns anos
<phct> e tu?
<astroo-> ok
<phct> usas newsgroups?
<astroo-> eu tenho 1 super projeto gratis que seria a melhor coisa para o mundo linux nos  ultimos anos pelo menos
<astroo-> nao
<phct> mas tb programas?
<astroo-> nao
<phct> sabes algo sobre sec tb?
<astroo-> so a caça de programadores
<phct> eu ja programei umas cenas :)
<astroo-> ok
<phct> dame so 5 minutes
<phct> preciso de checkar umas cenas
<phct> ja falo cntg
<astroo-> https://civilcultural.wordpress.com/em-portugues/  meu projeto
<astroo-> ok
<phct> astroo-: trabalhas com cryptocurrencies?
<astroo-> nao
<phct> secalhar devias
<phct> https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/pt.comp.so.linux
<astroo-> para que fim?
<phct> se trabalhas com Linux tb devias aprender a usar cryptos
<phct> faz parte do movimento opensource
<phct> e é o futuro da economia
<astroo-> nao uso linux
<phct> entao pq tas aqui?
<astroo-> o meu super projeto e dou 1 força ao mundo linux
<phct> para dares força tb deves usar e incentivar os outros a usar
<astroo-> se houvesse 1 boa apoio ate o faria
<astroo-> bom
<phct> experimenta as comunidades portuguesas
<phct> vai ao IRC ptnet
<phct> #linux #linuxhelp
<astroo-> nao vou a essa mafia de rede
<phct> entao usa aqui
<astroo-> mas obrigado na mesma
<phct> es do norte?
<astroo-> aqui esta tudo morto
<astroo-> lisboa
<phct> as vezes nos main channels aparece pessoal PT
<astroo-> so pode
<astroo-> porque em lingua portuguesa ja "era"
<phct> se quisres chat usa a PTNET
<phct> senao experimenta mailing lists e newsgroups
<phct> conheces a ANSOL?
<astroo-> nao
<phct> https://ansol.org/
<phct> https://github.com/
<phct> esses 2 sao bons recursos
<astroo-> estou a ver se começa no gitlab
<phct> a tua pagina tb é muito fraquinha
<phct> pouca informação e muito vaga
<astroo-> para dar mais pormenor tinha de falar de sistemas pagos
<phct> secalhar devias era tirar uns cursos
<phct> e tb chamar pessoal praqui
<astroo-> sou velho para tal
<phct> assim a comunidade crescia
<phct> mas o que fazes da vida ?
<astroo-> o centro da equipa esta no discord por agora
<phct> do ubuntu PT ?
<astroo-> sobre vida privada nao falo
<astroo-> do meu projeto
<phct> qual equipa? quantos sao?
<astroo-> ja perdi a conta
<astroo-> anda aumentar muito da 2 semanas para ca
<phct> mas quantos tao no discord de momento?
<astroo-> vivos 4
<phct> https://btcportugal.slack.com/
<phct> se quiseres aprender sobre cryptos
<astroo-> eu sei por alto do assunto
<astroo-> obrigado pelas dicas
<phct> yw
<astroo-> ciao
<astroo-> gosto em conhecer-te
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2020-04-05
<hexhaxtron> Ola
